# Oil Separator for Loading Dock



## Mule (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a question.... I have a plan submitted for two new loading docks to be installed on an existing building. The loading docks have a trench drain at the bottom which drains to an open drainage easement (swale) that in turn dumps into a creek.

The company rebuilds oil field pumps so I am thinking there might be a possibility that these pumps will be leaking hydraulic fluid or oil and that when transfering the pumps from the truck to the building that contaminants could enter the trench drain and end up in our creek.

Our engineer says it's not any worse than a parking lot and that we shouldn't require any type of containment of the contaminants.

Yall's thoughts??


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 25, 2011)

IPC does not require it!  Do you have a local ordinance addressing these type concerns,

or does your state environmental agency have any requirements?

.


----------



## Mule (Oct 25, 2011)

And that surprizes me! it just seems odd. But as my engineer stated "you have it in every parking lot!"

Sometimes I just think to deep into this stuff!

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 25, 2011)

Mule,

I would not say that you are thinking too deep in to this stuff at all!

I'm thinking that you are a conscientious, detailed oriented individual

who is trying to consider all aspects of a / the project.   That is

what a lot of us do!

Also, run off from parking lots can be detrimental to the environment.

If the oily / petroleum  / other hazardous types of liquids are draining

in to our creeks and streams, what effect is that having on the widlife?

As I mentioned, your state environmental agency may have some

requirements regarding the creeks / streams / wetland areas.

have you contacted them?

.


----------



## Mule (Oct 26, 2011)

Checked the EPA regs... nothing there. However I did notify the street superintendant about the possibility of contamination and they will put it on their list to check the storm water run-off at that location for the possibility of contamination.

Thanks


----------

